# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Gjergj Kastrioti sipas pikëpamjeve antishqiptare

## Davius

11 dhjetor 2005 /TN

Nuhi Ismajli  

Figura e kryeheroit kombëtar shqiptar Gjergj Kastriotit  Skënderbeut, që nga ditët e para të lavdisë së tij e gjer më sot, ka frymëzuar vepra të shumta e të larmishme të fushave të ndryshme të krijimtarisë së autorëve shqiptarë e botërorë. 

Figura e Skënderbeut është bërë një figurë e admirueshme për autorët shqiptarë e të huaj, në radhë të parë, për luftën e tij heroike, kundër pushtuesit e robërisë, për çlirimin e vendit e të popullit të vet dhe për ruajtjen e identitetit kombëtar, por edhe për kontributin e vlerën që kishte lufta e tij edhe për popujt tjerë dhe veçanërisht për shembullin e pamohueshëm frymëzues që pati e ka vepra e tij për ndjenjat liridashëse dhe virtytet më të shquara njerëzore të të gjithë njerëzimit. 

Në kontrast me frymëzimet e fuqishme të veprave të autorëve shqiptarë e botërorë,  trajtimin madhështor të figurës së tij dhe përpjekjes për të dhënë kuptimin e natyrën e madhështisë së tij, figura e Skënderbeut, e mbështetur në filozofinë e propagandën e kundërshtarëve të tij historikë dhe në propagandën antishqiptare, ndonjëherë është bërë objekt trajtimi edhe nga pikëpamje të tjera, të kundërta, joobjektive, antishqiptare,  sipas të cilave ai del si shembulli i tradhtarit kombëtar, i cili lufton kundër interesave të Shqipërisë (H. Feraj) ; shembulli i heroit te vogël kombëtar (B. Latifi) ; shembulli i cilësive më të ulëta të shqiptarëve dhe të cilësive më të ulëta njerëzore (K.Trebeshina) etj.

----------


## Davius

*Mohimi i heroit kombëtar  *  

H. Feraj në shkrimin e tij të karakterit politik Skicë e mendimit politik shqiptar(bot. Logos  A, Shkup, 1999), ia mohon Skënderbeut tërësisht vlerën e heroit kombëtar dhe, për më tepër, tek ai sheh qëndrime dhe veprime antishqiptare (f. 44, 45 etj.). Skënderbeu, sipas Ferajt, nuk është një hero kombëtar, po një figurë negative (f.84 etj.), pasi nuk e ka pranuar pushtuesin osman dhe robërinë e Shqipërisë, po e ka kundërshtuar dhe e ka luftuar atë për 25 vjet me radhë. 

Pra, sipas Ferajt, ai i ka bërë dëm Shqipërisë, pasi ka kundërshtuar P.Osmane dhe nuk ka vepruar si të tjerët, të cilët e kanë pranuar pushtuesin osman dhe i janë bashkuar atij, si Hamza Kastrioti, M.Golemi.S. Balsha,B. Pasha etj. (f. 45) . Duke mos e pranuar P.O. dhe duke luftuar atë, sipas Ferajt, Skënderbeu ka refuzuar të mirat që sillte P.O. për shqiptarët, si: të drejtën e vetëqeverisjes, të drejtën e gjuhës, arsimit etj (f. 45). 

E vërteta, siç e tregojnë të gjitha faktet, është se përveç të mirave personale që fitonin integristët, populli shqiptar nuk fitoi asgjë, po përkundrazi, pati humbje e pasoja deri në ditët tona.Kështu, dihet se integristët shqiptarë fitonin pozita e përfitime materiale, por ishin vetëm sherbëtorë të pushtetit osman dhe, si të tillë, duhej  të luftonin për të dhe, jo rallë, duhej, për hirë të atij integrimi me P. O. , të udhëhiqnin fushata luftarake edhe kundër Shqipërisë, vendit e popullit të vet.                                                                     

Përveç luftës së Skënderbeut /dhe skënderbegasve/ kundër P. O.  shqiptarët patën edhe integrimin shumëshekullor me P. O. , ku mund të shihen rezultatet e atij integrimi. 

Integristët nuk kanë mundur të bëjnë asgjë për të mirën e kombit. Nuk kanë mundur të frenojnë dhunën e pushtuesit osman, as dhunën e pushtuesit të dytë (sllav e grek) mbi shqiptarët, dëbimet e shqiptarëve 

Duke i identifikuar me turqit, integristët shqiptarë, qoftë edhe ata të pozitave të larta, nuk kanë pasur kurrfarë të drejtash as mundësish që të krijonin kushte për mbrojtjen dhe zhvillimin e vlerave kombëtare, si: gjuha, arsimi, kultura kombëtare etj. Përkundrazi, pozita e integristëve shqiptarë, ka kushtëzuar që ata të jenë faktorë të fuqishëm të ndërprerjes së kulturës shqiptare për shekuj të tërë dhe imponimit e përhapjes së ideologjisë e kulturës së pushtuesit te shqiptarët. 

Pranimi i pushtuesit osman, afrimi dhe integrimi i shqiptarëve me të, ka pasur pasoja të mëdha historike për shqiptarët. Kështu, përderisa të tjerët formuan shtetet e tyre ende pa rënë P.O. , shqiptarët, edhe pas rënies së P.O. mbetën me trojet e copëzuara dhe me pasoja që po i vuajnë edhe sot. 

Skënderbeu, sipas H. Ferajt, është figurë negative, antishqiptare edhe për shkak se me luftën e tij kundër P.O. ka ndihmuar luftën e sllavëve (serbëve) e grekëve, lakmuesve të tokave shqiptare (f. 145 etj.), pa marrë parasysh faktin se, atëherë, P. O. ishte pushtuesi më i madh, numër një, i shqiptarëve; qëllimi i vërtetë i luftës së Skënderbeut, ishte çlirimi i Shqipërisë (dhe jo favorizimi i orekseve të të tjerëve) , ndërsa lufta kundër P.O. nuk donte të thoshte pajtim me pushtimin sllav (serbë) e grek të Shqipërisë.       

Skënderbeu me qëndrimin e luftën e tij kundër P.O., sipas H. Ferajt ka krijuar një traditë politike antikombëtare, e cila, sipas tij, i ka sjellë dëm kombit shqiptar, kurse i ka shërbyer dhe i ka favorizuar pushtuesit ballkanikë të Shqipërisë(f. 84, 129 etj.). Po ashtu, me atë qëndrim të tij politik, sipas H. Ferajt, Skënderbeu ka qenë edhe kundër Perëndimit (f.83). 

Por, në fund, mungesa e argumenteve, artificialiteti i pikëpamjeve, teorive e skemave të tij politike shihet kur ai e demanton vetveten me përfundimin se të gjitha rrymat politike shqiptare, pra, sipas tij, edhe rryma politike e integristëve, që sipas tij është rrymë nacionaliste shqiptare( ! ), nga e cila ka lindur nacionalizmi shqiptar ( ! ) (f. 38, 146 etj.), Skënderbeun e marrin si shembëlltyrë të heroit kombëtar (f. 82-84). 

Baza e pikëshikimit dhe e pikëpamjeve të tilla të H. Ferajt për Skënderbeun është e  mbështetur në pikëpamjet e filozofisë së pushtuesit, arsyetimet e tij për luftërat pushtuese,  në filozofinë e moralit të integristëve, të cilët bashkimin me pushtuesin dhe luftën kundër vendit të tyre e quajnë vepër fisnike kombëtare, në arsyetimet e tradhtarëve të popullit dhe të vendit, të cilët tradhtinë e konsiderojnë nder, krenari, vlerë, dhe në mendësinë e ngulitur anadollake të robit.

----------


## Davius

*Injorimi i heroit kombëtar* 

Shkrime të ngjashme me veprën  Skicë të H. Ferajt, në të cilat Skënderbeu jepet sipas pikëpamjeve antishqiptare, janë edhe shkrimet: Kombi, moderniteti, historia (Koha ditore, 15 maj 2004, f. 27) dhe Minimalizmi religjioz i shqiptarëve (Koha ditore, 20 gusht 2005, f. 28) të Blerim Latifit. 

Në shkrimet e tij B. Latifi synon të zhvlerësojë e mohojë figurën kombëtare të Skënderbeut dhe të rrënojë bindjet e shqiptarëve për të si kryehero kombëtar. 

Sipas B. Latifit figura e Skënderbeut, si hero kombëtar, është mit i shpikur (Minimalizmi) . Mitin për Skënderbeun, sipas B. Latifit, e kanë krijuar romantikët shqiptarë (Kombi) dhe se  Nacionalistët  shqiptarë e kanë marrë  figurën e tij dhe prej një princi feudal e kanë shndërruar në hero kombëtar (Kombi). 

Vlerësimi i Skënderbeut si hero kombëtar, nga ana e historianëve shqiptarë, sipas B. Latifit është vetëm  një konstruksion imagjinar me të cilin vazhdojmë të gënjejmë veten ( Kombi) etj. 

Mirëpo, të dhënat tregojnë se romantikët shqiptarë nuk janë të parët, të cilët janë munduar ta trajtojnë madhështinë e Skënderbeut në veprat e tyre. Përpara romantikëve shqiptarë, krijuesit shqiptarë, që nga koha e Skënderbeut, si dhe krijuesit botërorë, të shekujve të ndryshëm, në veprat më të lloj-llojshme, e kanë përjetësuar madhështinë e Skënderbeut. 

Romantikët shqiptarë nuk e kanë lartësuar aspak më tepër Skënderbeun se krijuesit shqiptarë dhe botërorë, para tyre. 

Lufta dhe qëndresa njëçerekshekullore e Skënderbeut përballë një fuqie botërore, siç ishte P.O., adhurimi i tij në përmasa botërore dhe krijimi i figurës madhështore të tij në veprat e lloj-llojshme të qindra autorëve shqiptarë e botërorë, vetvetiu e bën figurën e Skënderbeut të pandashme nga figura e heroit mitik.   

B. Latifi, në shkrimin e tij, mohon figurën kombëtare të Skënderbeut edhe duke i mohuar atij idetë nacionaliste. Sipas tij, për Skënderbeun Idetë nacionaliste janë tërësisht të huaja dhe inekzistente (Minimalizmi) ; Ideja e kombit nuk ka ekzistuar fare në periudhën e Skënderbeut dhe se projektimi i kësaj ideje në veprimtarinë e Skënderbeut është kurgjë tjetër përpos një  vetëmashtrim (Kombi) ; Ai nuk është farkëtues i identitetit nacional shqiptar (Minimalizmi) etj. 

Pohimet e tilla, shtrojnë pyetjen: Çmotiv e ka nxitur Skënderbeun të braktiste pozitën dhe përfitimet personale në kuadër të P.O. dhe ti kthehej vendit e popullit të vet, një jete luftërash e betejash të vazhdueshme për vendin, popullin, lirinë dhe identitetin shqiptar, në mos vetëdija dhe synimet kombëtare, të cilat kanë shërbyer dhe shërbejnë edhe sot si model i qëndresës dhe orientimit kombëtar? Si ka arritur, pra, Skënderbeu të jetë shembëlltyrë e heroit kombëtar dhe e luftës çlirimtare, që nga koha e tij e gjer më sot? Mos është verbuar i gjithë njerëzimi dhe i jep cilësitë që Ai si ka?! Apo mos kanë ndryshuar natyra e parimet njerëzore dhe virtytet quhen vese, kurse veset virtyte?! 

B. Latifi i mohon Skënderbeut edhe luftën për kulturën dhe krishterimin perëndimor. 

Sipas tij, Skënderbeu nuk është figura që personifikon identitetin nacional dhe perëndimor të shqiptarëve (Minimalizmi); ai nuk është  mbrojtës i krishterimit perëndimor dhe farkëtues i identitetit nacional shqiptar (Minimalizmi) etj. 

Lufta e shqiptarëve kundër P.O. nuk ishte vetëm luftë fizike për çlirimin e vendit, po edhe një luftë shpirtërore e kulturore, kundër ideologjisë dhe kulturës së imponuar të pushtuesit. Luftërat e Skënderbeut frenuan shtrirjen e P. O. drejt Perëndimit. Epitetin atleti i Krishtit Skënderbeut ia dha qendra e krishterimit perëndimor.  

B. Latifi në shkrimet e tij të përmendura mbron pushtuesin osman dhe synon të shquajë vlerat e pushtimit osman për shqiptarët. Sipas tij, shqiptarët nuk kanë qenë viktima të invadimit turko-islamik (Minimalizmi) dhe se vetëdija e tyre kombëtare u formua në shek. XIX: Identiteti kombëtar në mesjetë nuk ekzistonte (Minimalizmi) ;  është gabim të kërkohen fenomene të vetëdijes kombëtare, ose të lëvizjes nacionaliste më larg se shekulli nëntëmbëdhjetë (Kombi) etj. , që, domethënë se, sipas tij, është P.O. ajo që e zgjoi vetëdijen kombëtare te shqiptarët! 

Kështu, edhe B. Latifi, për Skënderbeun flet nga pozita e pushtuesit osman dhe nga pozita e atyre që përkrahnin pushtuesin osman dhe mbrojnë pushtimin osman të Shqipërisë dhe jo nga pozita e shqiptarëve që luftuan për lirinë e vendit e të popullit shqiptar dhe për kulturën shqiptare me orientim perëndimor.

----------


## Davius

*Sharja e heroit *  

Pikëpamje të njëjta për shqiptarët dhe Skënderbeun, të cilat H. Feraj i shpreh teorikisht, Kasëm Trebeshina i shpreh artistikisht në veprën Mekami (bot. Buzuku, Prishtinë, 1992(94). 

Trebeshina mohon karakterin kombëtar të luftës së Skënderbeut, e mohon atë si luftëtar  për çlirimin e Shqipërisë dhe e quan rebeli i pabesë (f. 94) e vegël e pushtuesve të Shqipërisë (  aty nuk po përgatitej një kryengritje, por Napoletanët, të ndihmuar nga Kastrioti, do të ndërmerrnin një fushatë për ta ripushtuar Kështjellën e Beratit ( f. 58);  Kastrioti është vegël e tyre (napoletanëve)  (f. 59) etj. 

Sikur në veprën e Ferajt edhe në veprën Mekami të Trebeshinës Skënderbeu paraqitet si armik i rrezikshëm për Shqipërinë dhe njeri egoist që lufton për interesa personale. 

Një nga tradhtarët shqiptarë që shkon dhe bashkëpunon me turqit, që është zëri i autorit, thotë kështu për Skënderbeun:  I thashë vëllait tim, Kastrioti është një njeri shumë i rrezikshëm për vendin tonë, ai është një njeri që do vetëm veten dhe familjen e tij, është një njeri i pangopur për pasuri dhe pushtet dhe, për ti arritur këto dy qëllime të tij, ai mund të bëhet me Napoletanët, me Venedikasit, me Serbët dhe me djallin vetë! (f. 84). 

Trebeshina ka injoruar dhe përqeshur edhe shkathtësitë luftarake të Skënderbeut dhe në vend të prirjeve luftarake të tij, siç e tregojnë dëshmitë historike, ai e jep atë me përmasat e një luftëtari të vogël, aq sa ai mundet edhe nga luftëtarët turq krejt të zakonshëm:  I kishim dhënë Kastriotit një mësim të mirë si dhe herët e tjera (f. 86) ;  Që nga ai moment unë vetëm ndoqa me admirim trimërinë e vëllait tim. Ai e ndali Kastriotin dhe iu përgjigj me kundërgoditjen e tij. Goditjet dhe kundërgoditjet këmbyen njëra-tjerën, por im vëlla nuk u praps asnjë hap dhe Kastriotit iu mbyll mundësia për të hapur rrugë (f. 93) ;  Unë si në ëndërr shkova pas Ergynit që u vu të ndiqte Kastriotin (f. 94) etj. 

Në veprën  Mekami të Trebeshinës, Skënderbeun e shohim gjithnjë të mundur, të zënë ngusht nga kalorësit e thjeshtë turq e duke ikur me fytyrë të përgjakur:  Shumë herë gati sa nuk e bënë copa luftëtarët tanëUnë pata rastin të shikoja fytytrën e përgjakur të Kastriotit dhe u mbusha  me krenari për tim vëlla ( f. 94) etj. 

Skënderbeu në veprën Mekami të Trebeshinës paraqitet si shembulli i shqiptarit më të keq, por i cili dallon prej shqiptarëve të tjerë, vetëm për atë se nuk ka qenë frikacak. Kështu, nëse shqiptarët , sipas veprës  Mekami janë: të egër, barbarë, mizorë, kriminelë, spiunë (spiunë të dyfishtë) , armiqësorë, jotolerantë, anarkistë, të pashpirtë, injorantë, mburravecë, maskarenj, të pacivilizuar, të pangritur, të prapambetur, pa identitet, të pasinqertë, të pabesë, tradhtarë, gënjeshtarë, mashtrues, të pandershëm, të pamoralshëm, gojështhurur, të ngathët (si luftëtarë), frikacakë etj. , Skënderbeu  i kishte të gjitha cilësitë e racës shqiptare, me përjashtim të frikës. (f. 97) etj. 

Edhe Trebeshina paraqet pushtimin osman të Shqipërisë, si diçka të lartë, të shenjtë dhe për të mirën e Shqipërisë, ndërsa turqit si të flijuarit për të mirën e Shqipërisë. Prandaj, edhe te ky autor, paraqitja negative e figurës së Skënderbeut bëhet nga pozita dhe pikëpamje antishqiptare.

----------


## King_Gentius

Personalisht nuk njoh shqiptare qe e urrejne Skenderbeun, por e di qe ka shqipfoles muslimane qe shpirterisht ndjehen me afer Turqve/Bosniakeve/ndoshta Arabeve se sa me shqiptaret e krishtere, dhe e kan inat Skenderbeun. Ka mundesi qe keta te jene nga minoriteti turk i Kosoves/Maqedonise po ben vaki jane edhe shqiptare.

----------


## dodoni

Keto teori mbeshteten ne faktin qe ka qene e ditur qe Shqiperia nuk i reziston dot pushtimit otoman, sikur qe nuk i kane rezistuar as Bullgaria, Serbia, Greqia e shume vende tjera ballkanike. Keshtu qe, keta nisen ne faktin qe po te kishte negociuar Gjergj Kastrioti me turqit ne ate kohe, ne vend se te luftonte me ta, te pakten do arrinte qe shqiptaret te ruanin fene, te kishin te drejtat e arsimit ne gjuhe shqipe, dhe te drejta tjera kombetare, sikur i gezonin gjithe tjeret ne Ballkan gjate pushtimit otoman, ne kembim te dhenies se nje pjese te sovranitetit turqve. Tash, po ta analizosh thelle problemin dhe duke ditur pasojat e kesaj lufte clirimtare te Gjergj Kastriotit, do kishin qene shume me me interes per kombin tone, keto negociata per fene, shkollimin ne gjuhe amtare, dhe te drejta tjera kombetare, se lufta qe ka bere Gjergj Kastrioti bashke me gjithe shqiptaret tjere. Perfituesit me te medhenj dhe te vetem te kesaj lufte te shqiptareve kane qene italianet, austriaket, dhe europa ne pergjithesi, sepse po te mos luftonin shqiptaret, shume nga vendet tjera europiane do binin nen pushtimin otoman ne ate kohe. I vetmi perfitim qe kemi pasur ne shqiptaret nga kjo lufte eshte, respekti qe kemi ne bote per luften qe kemi bere, dhe krenaria kombetare qe kemi arritur me forca dhjetera e qindra here me te vogla, ti bejme balle otomaneve super te fuqishem ne ate kohe por per keto perfitime ne kemi humbur te gjitha te drejtat kombetare pastaj per 500 vitet e pushtimit otoman pervec humbjeve ne njerez dhe zhvendosjes se detyruar te mijera shqiptareve drejt Italise e vendeve tjera europiane.

----------


## Davius

Feja e Skenderbeut gjithmone ka qene debatuese, nder ekspert e nder njerez te thjeshte, okey kjo gje, dhe te mbyllim kete kapitull!

Por, thelle jam i bindur se nuk ka shqiptar te urren figuren martire te Skenderbeut, qoft ai musliman ose i krishtere. Fundja kur eshte ne pyetje interesi kombetar, feja eshte dytesore, apo jo?

----------


## dodoni

> Feja e Skenderbeut gjithmone ka qene debatuese, nder ekspert e nder njerez te thjeshte, okey kjo gje, dhe te mbyllim kete kapitull!
> 
> Por, thelle jam i bindur se nuk ka shqiptar te urren figuren martire te Skenderbeut, qoft ai musliman ose i krishtere. Fundja kur eshte ne pyetje interesi kombetar, feja eshte dytesore, apo jo?


Eshte absolutisht e vertete kjo Davius qe edhe nese e ka pasur gabim Skenderbeu, prape ne nuk mund ta urrejme, sepse ai eshte nje nga stergjysherit tane, dhe duhet ta respektojme ate dhe vepren e tij, e duhet te krenohemi e mburremi qe e kemi pasur. Poashtu, plotesisht pajtohem me ty, qe kur vjen puna te interesi kombetar, feja eshte dytesore.  :buzeqeshje: 

Poashtu, eshte shume me lehte te behet analiza e gjerave qe kane ndodhur se sa te besh analiza te asaj qe do ndodhe. Pra, ne e kemi me te lehte qe te bejme tani analizen e ngjarjeve qe kane ndodhur ne ate kohe se shqiptaret e atehershem te bejne analizen e gjerave qe do ndodhin. Sic thote edhe nje fjale jona popullore, "kur t'thehet kerri, dalin udhe boll".

----------


## koder kiss

DAVIUS po te ishe athere ti [behet fjale ne kohen e skender beut] cfare dote ndryshoje ti tek politika e tije apo te ishte ai sot cfare dote ndryshonte tek shqiptaret dhe politika shqiptsre
SIMBAS MENDIMIT TEND   

POR EDHE MENDIMET E TE TJEREVE NUK PERJASHTOHEN

PLS

----------


## Seminarist

Para se te flisni per H. Feraj dhe mbi kete tematike (te trajtimit qe rryma e tij i ben Skenderbeut), eshte e mira te jete lexuar vete H. Feraj ('Skice e mendimit politik shqiptar' dhe 'Pavaresia eshte e shenjte', qe une i kam lexuar qe te dyja) dhe te lexohet po ashtu Hasan Kaleshi.


Vetem atehere mund te kihet nje ide, nga e cila mund te komentosh ne baze te menyres se si mund te kuptohen arsyetimet e tij.


Arsyetimi im, ne baze te asaj qe kam lexuar tek libri i pare i Ferajt, eshte se autori eshte pak abstrakt, ose me sakte subjektiv, nga menyra se si e sistemon strukturen historike te nacionalizmit ne Shqiperi.

Psh, nuk ka baza qe te thuhet se Moisi Golemi i perkiste rrymes nacionaliste integracionaliste, meqe ai dezertoi nje here duke bashkepunuar me turqit.

Bashkepunimi i tij me turqit eshte i vertete, por qe te konkludosh se ai e beri kete per arsye nacionaliste integruese komb shpetuese, eshte subjektive, ne mos e gabuar fare, sepse dime qe Moisi Golemi shpejt u pendua dhe hoqi dore nga ai bashkepunim.


Po ashtu, e vertete eshte se Skenderbeu lindi si figure heroike ne nje ambient te caktuar historik, qe nuk perfaqeson te gjithe spektrin shqiptar nacional. Keto ambiente jane: kristianet e emigruar per shkak te pushtimit turk, per te cilet, nacionalizmi eshte vetem nje nostalgji e se kaluares, dale jashte realitetit te periudhes post-skenderbeane. Si edhe lindi nga shtresa e laicizuar perendimore e shtreses intelektuale te kohes se renies se perandorise otomane, si nje nevoje per ti dhene nje motiv europian romantik levizjes per nje Shqiperi post-otomane.



Eshte e veshtire te percaktohet nese Skenderbeu (suksesi i tij) do te ishte perfundimisht celsi i suksesit te ceshtjes nacionale shqiptare.


Nje gje, mendoj, eshte e sigurte. Nese Skenderbeu do tia dilte mbane kundra turqve dhe kjo ti rezistonte kohes, Shqiperia do ishte nje vend me tipare te tjera nga ato qe ka sot, shume me europiane.


Kamunistet e ngrejten larte figuren e Skenderbeut, duke u perqendruar tek mesazhi i tij krye-ngrites, krye-nec, masemobilizues dhe bashkepunues me popujt fqinje kundra agresorit te huaj te perbashket.


Nje Shqiperi post-turke e shek.20 dhe 100% muslimane do kishte te tjera figura frymezuese komb-formuese.

----------


## Julius

Ne rradhe te pare pershendes hapesin per temen sepse me duke shume interesante. Pastaj deri diku i bashkohem arsyetimit te Dodonit qe me duket me rrjedhe llogjike. Skenderbeu si figure pa fshehur te verteten duhet te themi se eshte fryre nga romantiket e Rilindjes dhe eshte veshur me tipare te per te cilat e bejme te denje ta quajme "Hero Kombetar". Pa marre parasysh rrrjedhimet e luftes se tij besoj se kjo figure kombetare meriton nderimet e gjithesecilit sepse mbronte nje kauze te drejte: Luften per pavaresi. Jo vetem kaq po ai edhe lufton per kete kauze dhe del fitimtar.Rrjedha logjike e ngjarjeve me pas i ul vleren praktike luftes se tij por paraqet me se miri karakterin e shqiptareve. Zgjodhi luften kundrjet nenshtrimit, kjo e ben te denje per titullin e sotem qe ka si heroi yne. Tiparet me te mira te shqiptareve pasqyrohen pikerisht te ai, mgjse historia e tij eshte pare nen kendveshtrimet e autoreve te ndryshem qe kane shkruar  per te. Marin Barleti perkrah vendimet e Kastriotit kundrejt Venedikut duke e kufizuar romanin e tij ne kete prizem. Ndersa Naimi e sheh si hero te vertete duke i veshur tipare tipike per shkrimet e Rilindasve ne ate periudhe. 
   Ne kohen qe ka luftuar Skenderbeu sapo kishte rene Kostandinopoja, turqit e gjeten rrugen te hapur deri ne kufijte e vendit tone. Me arsyetimin e kohes qofte dhe nje keshtjelle kishte vlera aq te medha per njerezit brenda saj sa ia vlente te luftonin per ta mbrojtur. Nuk mund ta leshonin me kushte perballe okupatorit osman. Kjo ishte llogjika e kohes te ciles iu vu per ta mbrojtur Skenderbeu. Se si do te ishte rrjedha e ngjarjeve nese ai do te ishte dorezuar kete nuk mund ta dime. Une dua te shoh dhe vazhdimesine e vepres se tij ne vitet ne vazhdim. Keshtjella e Shkodres ra e fundit, ndoshta kjo eshte nje arsye pse ne rrethinat rreth ketij qyteti popullata mbrojti dhe vleresoi fene e zakonet e zones. Vendi yne i pare gjeografikisht nuk eshte i lehte per tu pushtuar. Ka zona te thella malore ne te cilat cizmja e ushtarit shkon me veshtiresi e jo me vula e vezirit. Kjo eshte arsyeja pse disa zona te thella ne jug e veri arriten te mbanin nje fare autonomie. Duke qendruar te vazhdimesia e vepres se tij shume vjet me vone pashallare shqiptare duke filluar nga Karamahmut pashe Bushati e deri te Ali pashe Tepelena u frymezuan nga ky hero per bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare. Mos harrojme se me Skenderbeun kishim per here te pare nje shtet te konsoliduar nen drejtimin e nje udheheqesi te vetem. Kjo nuk eshte gje e vogel sepse ambicja e pashallareve shqiptare te viteve 1800 kerkonte te ndiqte kete rruge, ribashkimin e trojeve shqiptare duke marre si shembull arritjen e Skenderbeut. Pervec kesaj shqiptaret fituan identitet ne Evrope, madje dhe prestigj. Ne kohet e sotme kjo do te mund te ishte shfrytezuar nese do te ngulmonim ta ruanim kete identitet. 
    Me pushtimin osman identiteti yne kombetar ne mos humbi u venit. Ishte pikerisht pushtimi i gjate osman ajo gje qe e bente Bismarkun te deklaronte se Shqiperia eshte vetem term gjeografik. Nese nuk do te luftonim me Skenderbeun ne krye e nese nuk do te kishim nje shtet te konsoliduar c'fare do na mbetej pas pushtimit te turqve? Gjithe fqinjet rreth e rrotull do e kishin me te lehte per te na coptuar. Vepra e Skenderbeut eshte e madhe ne te mungon vetem vazhdimesia, nese do ta kishim kete atehere do te flisnim ndryshe.

----------


## King_Gentius

> Duke qendruar te vazhdimesia e vepres se tij shume vjet me vone pashallare shqiptare duke filluar nga Karamahmut pashe Bushati e deri te Ali pashe Tepelena u frymezuan nga ky hero per bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare.


Me sa mbaj mend nga cka kam lexuar, Karamahmuti kishte nje fare nacionalizmi, ndersa Aliu jo. Po ne asnje burim nuk kam lexuar se keta te dy mundoheshin te bashkonin Shqiperine si Skenderbeu, po kane luftuar disa here kunder njeri tjetrit. Ju lutem mos sillni si prove artikuj nga Olsi Jazexhi se e dime qe eshte pro-osman deri ne palce.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## OROSHI

Olsi Jazenxhi eshte me te vertete pro-osmanlli!
Por eshte fakt qe Karamahmud Bushatlliu u rebelua kunder Portes se Larte dhe donte te ringjallte Perandorine Ilire!
Gjithashtu Ali Pasha i Tepelenes luftoi nje jete per bashkim trojesh Shqiptare!
Keto te dy nuk ishin fetare apo luftetare te islamit,sikur ishte Ballaban Pasha e te tjere,keta kishin vizione te qarta dhe me interes per Shqiperine e Madhe!
Olsi Jazenxhi do jete ndonje minoritar turk i mbetur rastesisht ne Shqiperi nga pllenimi i nje Jeniqeri dhe i nje gabeleje!

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Eshte e veshtire te percaktohet nese Skenderbeu (suksesi i tij) do te ishte perfundimisht celsi i suksesit te ceshtjes nacionale shqiptare.


Ceshtja kombi-nacionale shqiptare eshte.....cka?

Ne desktop-in tim kam nje fotografi origjinale te perkrenares te Skinerit. Ne te, farketuesi Venecian ka gdhendur shkronjat: *IM-PER-AT-OR*

Ne ate perkrenare gjendet celsi. Ne ate perkrenare gjendet vizioni. Vizioni u 'zbulua' prej Arbereshit, birit te nje prifti uniat (ortodoks qe njeh autoritetin e Pontifex Maximus-it Romak), Girolamo (Jeronim) de Rada. Le te mblidhet rraca luftarake pellazgjike nen nje cati. Per kete duhet nje IM-PER-AT-OR, nje prift-mbret alla cifutce (Mashiach/Kristos). E pastaj: apres nous, le deluge!

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Olsi Jazenxhi do jete ndonje minoritar turk i mbetur rastesisht ne Shqiperi nga pllenimi i nje Jeniqeri dhe i nje gabeleje!


Ne diskutimet qe kam pasur me te, kaq ai e ka pranuar vete. Sipas mendjes te tij ai eshte fare ushtari Arab nga Egjypti. Ne fakt, eshte nje pamundesi statistikore qe ai te mos jete Shqiptar. Shqiperia ishte burim, dhe jo destinacion jeniceresh. Ne te vertet ajo cka bere Olsi eshte tradheti ndaj popullit te vet ekzluziv, per t'iu bashkuar popullit multi-rracial Musliman. Qe te justifikoje vepren e tij Olsi Jazexhi shkruan ato qe shkruan. Nuk mund ti jete besnik i dikujt si Gjergj Kastritoi qe thote haptaz "Ne jemi Epirote". Per te ka vetem Ymet Islam. Asgje tjeter.

----------


## Bianconero

> Feja e Skenderbeut gjithmone ka qene debatuese, nder ekspert e nder njerez te thjeshte, okey kjo gje, dhe te mbyllim kete kapitull!


GJERGJ KASTRIOTI ka LINDUR dhe VDEKUR I KRISHTERE. Gjithe problemi qendron se Albo ka deshire ta kete Ortodoks por ne fakt ka qene Katolik  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Julius

Une skam pune  njehere me artikujt e Olsi Jazexhi meqe kishte shkruar nje parafoles. Ato ishin thjesht mendime te miat. Nqs ka ndonje reference apo argument te me binde qe Bushati dhe Ali Pasha nuk ishin nacionaliste atehere mund ti sjelle t'i shqyrtojme. 
 Bianconero, sec ka qene Kastrioti ortodoks apo katolik ne rradhe te pare nuk ka shume rendesi. Nuk duhen ngaterruar ama lidhjet me Venedikun me fene e tij. Se atehere Venediku kishte pozite te forte e kisha ortodokse ishte ne renie. Si fillim shiko emrat e njerezve te fisit te Skenderbeut, shiko gruaja e tij Donika cfare fe kishte e pastaj merr informacion se ku e ka bere martesen. Per hir te historise te gjitha keto se nuk ka rendesi cfare feje i perkiste. Ai eshte heroi i te gjitheve dhe arsye per tu krenuar e te gjithe shqiptareve.

----------


## fejer_nagy

> Me sa mbaj mend nga cka kam lexuar, Karamahmuti kishte nje fare nacionalizmi, ndersa Aliu jo. Po ne asnje burim nuk kam lexuar se keta te dy mundoheshin te bashkonin Shqiperine si Skenderbeu, po kane luftuar disa here kunder njeri tjetrit.


Po pse Skenderbeu kishte 'nje fare nacionalizmi' or Gentius? Me sa di une edhe Skenderbeut iu desh te luftoje me disa prej feudaleve shqiptare qe nuk donin te ishin nen udheheqjen e tij?! Pastaj, nuk jeni ju ata qe thoni se Gjergj Kastrioti para se te ishte shqiptar ishte nje i krishtere, dhe se lufta e tij ka pasur nje karakter thjesht fetar?




> GJERGJ KASTRIOTI ka LINDUR dhe VDEKUR I KRISHTERE.


Po eshte e vertete kjo qe thua. Madje ka te ngjare qe ne mes te dy periudhave kur lindi dhe vdiq si i krishtere, te kete kaluar edhe nje pjese te jetes si musliman.




> Gjithe problemi qendron se Albo ka deshire ta kete Ortodoks *por ne fakt ka qene Katolik*


Ne fakt Skenderbeu nuk ka qene as katolik e as orthodoks, por uniat, qe don te thote se e ka njohur autoritetin e papes edhe pse vete ka qene nga nje familje e riteve bizantino-orthodokse. Ne Ballkanin e mesjetes jane dalluar dy forma te orthodoksizmit: ai i riteve bizantino-sllave qe ka dominuar ne veri te Gadishullit, dhe ai i riteve greko-bizantine ne jug. E njejta ndarje e zonave te ndikimit orthodoks ka mbizoteruar pak a shume edhe ne tokat e banuara me albanofone. Sa i perket familjes se Gjergjit, ajo i ka takuar orthodoksizmit te pare, atij te ritit sllav. 

Si pasoje e trysnive asimiluese serbosllave te shekullit XIV, territoret e banuara me shqiptare rane nen sundimin dhe ndikimin e feudaleve serb. Disa prej familjeve feudale shqiptare nepermes krushqive me familjet feudale sllave e pranuan orthodoksine e ritit sllav. Edhe familja e Kastrioteve qe kishte zoterimet e tyre ne rajonet e Matit dhe te Peshkopise nuk beri perjashtim nga tendenca e kohes. Dihet qe nena e Gjergjit, bija e nje feudali sllav te Pollogut, ishte e riteve bizantino-sllave dhe si e tille ajo pati ndikimin e saj tek Gjergji. Per dallim nga familjaret e tij Gjergji, per arsye personale ose politike, e pranoi autoritetin e papes dhe u be uniat.

 Te qenurit i Gjergjit i ritit orthodoks sllav, ka bere disa historiane serb ta kosiderojne Skenderbeun sllav.

----------


## dp17ego

Gjergji i Kastrioteve ishte nje figure ushtarako politike unike, e paperseritshme per periudhen kur ka jetuar.
Shqiperia(Arberia....)ka nxjere edhe figura te tjera interesante, si Ali Pasha, Moisiu,
Ballabani etj
Figurat duhen analizuar ne perputhje me kushtet historike kur kane jetuar.
Mua nuk me vrasin veshin fare fjale te papergjegjshme qe thuhen per Kastriotin e madh, si tradhetar etj...si nje tjeter akuze qe thote se ai u kthye ne arberi vetem per te rimarre principaten e vet dhe jo per te bashkuar princat kunder turkut.
Nje gje tjeter me shqeteson:helmi qe rrjedh ne keto shkrime...helm i hidhur.
Davius...pse hap te tilla temanegative? nuk do te ishte me mire te hapje nje teme te karakterit informues? Ti duke qene patriot, ju le shteg ca tepainformuarve te shkruajne ....Stop. Ka disa gjere qe jane shume serioze, prioritare. Me lejoni te radhit disa prej tyre.
Atdheu-mos lejoas edhe nje rromuz te lehte kunder vendit ku ke varret e te pareve
Feja-respektondjenjat e te tjereve dhe te tuat, boten e brendeshme intime. Jemi njerez.
Liria-eshte e shenjte....etj etj
pershendetje
DP

----------


## King_Gentius

> Po pse Skenderbeu kishte 'nje fare nacionalizmi'


Jo fejer, Skenderbeu nuk ka pas ndonje lloj nacionalizmi sic e njohim sot. 

Ilirius, nuk thash se ti kishe ndonje lidhje me Jazexhiun, po flisja ne pergjithesi.

Shendet.

----------

